# Scary Moments With Your Galaxy S III



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Have a scary moment occur to your Galaxy S III and you? Post below what happened!

I was listening to music with my headphones connected to my S3. Put the phone in my pocket, got a text, quickly took the phone out and the phone slipped out of my hand and fell to the hardwood floor. Went to panic mode and picked up my phone to see if it worked and if there were any damages. None what so ever. Happy it's still working. How about you? Does it still work? Did it break? Lets here them 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

Flashed a rom, booted, had no network. Lost my IMEI. Rebooted into recovery and restored from my backup and all was well.

No idea how it happened but I was understandably stressed when I saw it happen.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Angus MacGyver (Aug 17, 2011)

About two weeks ago, I was installing a pedestrian crosswalk sign on the side of the road. We use a bucket truck and a hydraulic pounder to drive the sign posts down into the ground... for some reason I forgot that I had my phone in my shirt pocket when I bent over to look down at the ground. It slipped out and fell... (Do you guys remember the beginning of the movie "Cliff Hanger" when he drops the girl?) There was a good second of two of hang time that seemed to last an eternity.
It landed in some soft mud that was six inches from a concrete sidewalk and doesn't even have a scratch but I almost had a heart attack. Next time it stays in the truck


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I've caught mine just before it impacted the ground too many times. I don't know why I refuse to use a case.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Early when I got it and rooted it and we were still on the early recoveries I bricked it by doing a full kernel replacement (the kind that replaced the recovery.img fully) then went into recovery and somehow managed to wipe my recovery.img and boot.img along with /system and /data and all backups on the internal SDCard - had had a bit to drink and had that cold sweat running through the blood. Flashed ODIN, booted, had no phone/data. Turned out my initial SIM was faulty (it was only a day or so after I had it activated) Verizon replaced it free of charge.... whew. Thought I'd bricked it with the IMEI (this was RIGHT when it was being discovered and there was no backup/restore and I don't take insurance) lol.


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

Less than 24 hours after I bought it, I was trying to capture a screenshot while walking down the street and the phone slipped out of my hands, up to eye level and then fell to the ground on concrete. It made a little dent in the top left corner but no other damage. I hadn't dropped a phone in years but fortunately this is the first phone I have ever bought insurance on.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

TheBiles said:


> I've caught mine just before it impacted the ground too many times. I don't know why I refuse to use a case.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


This just happened 15 minutes ago when I woke up. I unplugged the charger from my phone with one hand, and I guess I used a little more force than I should've. The phone slid off of my thumbs (I charge my phone on a desk) and I caught it after it dropped, but before it could hit the floor.









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

A week ago I was getting out of my car and had my phone in the side pocket of my Dickies shorts, heard the sound of the phone hitting the pavement and bouncing, looked and it was faced down! Thought to myself FML!!! Thank god the case protected it, could see the impact on the corner of my Incipio case which wasn't too bad but no damage to the phone thankfully. Gotta love the slight heart attack feeling after a long hard day at work....


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys may not believe me but it was like the android gods were watching over me on this one. 
Was in Vegas hotel on like 12th story balcony leaning out against the railing and trying to take pictures of the water fountain show......dropped my phone! Here's the unbelievable part, I kicked my foot out inbetween the rails (my weird reaction from thinking that my phone hitting the top of my shoe first helps absorb some falling force before bouncing off to the ground - always happens at gas stations for some reason) and the phone landed face down flat on the top of my foot and stayed put! (Yes I was able to slowly pull it back in). Needless to say, no more open balcony pictures on that trip.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

Only one week after I got my G3 I sat down on my flagstone patio, when I raised my knees up the phone slipped from my front pocket and fell about 5" to the flagstone and shattered the screen.
My heart sunk. My wife saw it happen and gave my such a sympathetic pained look. The phone was a gift from her.

I had an insurance replacement, after a $125 fee in 24 hrs. So all was soon good, but I was left thinking the G3 is as fragile as a potato chip.

I deal with expensive photography equipment and optics all day long and have for years. I know how to collect, take care of and appreciate fine equipment, but this was a shock to me. I can still remember the slight pop (like a light bulb breaking) the phone made as it shattered.

This was a scary wake up call to me. It's just a phone and I have been through far worse things in my life, but taking care of equipment is almost a value or a moral code I follow, so it indeed was a scary moment. But a few bucks latter and I was back, lesson learned.


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, pulled it out of my pocket and saw a scratch on the screen. Not sure how it got there, but scratched. So, I decided to put it in a hip case, away from dirt and keys and change. 2 days on the hip, was walking to the car swiftly in the rain, must not have been in the case all the way, and crash!

Looked back, that case I had on it, popped off. Shattered. I refuse to pay insurance, since I have not had insurance the last 7 years, I have saved over $700 in insurance. Ordered a new screen. Waiting for it to arrive. It really sucks to have a great phone with a giant crack in the screen. once the screen is replaced, I will be getting a new Seidio protector.


----------



## Stryker1297 (Aug 3, 2012)

tried to flash jellybomb over synergyrom 1.6 and when i rbooted system, it said "software is not recognized or approved by verizon has been detected. please bring your phone to the nearest verizon store." i was like O.O oh shit! i thought i had been bricked. but i managed to get download mode working and i flashed root66 and all was good!


----------

